
VoIP’s Best News, Ever - r11t
http://jicksta.com/posts/257
======
viraptor
There's a problem he didn't mention. It's something anyone seriously using
VoIP will know - you shouldn't expect it to work on a random network - ever.
Nat issues, traffic shaping, firewalls, address masking which is not like
natting really, sip ipv6 support - or actually the lack of. These problems
will kill your "transparent voip" experience. Of course you can setup a vpn to
your server - which will cost you battery life, more firewall problems, more
traffic shaping problems and delays caused by another network layer. The
highly enterprisy solutions will have even more problems, like MS solutions
requiring a login into the company domain. Maybe Cisco has something dedicated
that would actually work...

In short - I think there's a long way before we can just walk into a random
WiFi range and do a transparent call handover. Or you can use it on a network
which has been prepared for this - but there aren't many solutions providing
live call handover :( and you need to route that call through your voip to
begin with (unless your mobile provider also allows live call transfers).

~~~
drinian
Not to mention that I'm not really aware of all that many open Wifi networks
just hanging around these days. In fact, I'm currently in Italy, where it's
actually illegal to leave your access point unencrypted and open to everyone.
(It's a real pain, hence why I'm on 3.5G right now). That would seem to be the
biggest barrier to entry.

